# NC's from our CC sources



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Have any of you purchased NC's from any of our CC sources? Out of curiosity I wandered in to look at some Liga's on one of the sites and saw some amazing prices on a few of the different smokes. Just curious if any of you are using these as your NC source and what you experienced. 

Thanks


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll be following this because I've wondered the same thing.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't know..if I go to a steak house I skip the part of the menu that has chicken.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Don't know..if I go to a steak house I skip the part of the menu that has chicken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


True but, if say one could pick up some L40's or, some #9's for a great deal......
If a fella was in the market for them than why not?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

What's the point when you can get major league wares from them instead?

To each their own, I guess. But I think you're going to find a lot of guys like me in this section who wouldn't pick any NC over a CC given the opportunity to choose.

EDIT: Well hell! @*UBC03* beat me to it after all. Gotta' work on my typing speed.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> True but, if say one could pick up some L40's or, some #9's for a great deal......
> If a fella was in the market for them than why not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Just bein a jaggoff..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I say price is king. If you can find a better deal when in the cc store then i don't see why adding a nc box is a bad idea. Just my $0.02

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I actually posted this here because I was including CC content. I love CC's and tend to prefer them on average, but there are some flavor profiles that come from other places that are not see in CC.

I guess when I'm ready to purchase more sticks in the future, I'll give it a shot and post my results.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I may get put on a corner for this but, I agree 100% with @Alrightdriver.

I absolutely love what I've had from the ISOM and, I've had some amazing NCs. When I want one or, the other, there's no substituting. It was brought up to me the other evening (you know who you are) that it's not a matter of comparison between the two because there really is no comparison.

I'm sure that someone has bought NCs from a source at some point. I'd be curious to know how it went myself as well.

I know you guys are just bustin chops but, if you can tell me honestly you've never been the slightest bit curious I'll not post for 5 days. That would be difficult for me.

Disclaimer: With the exception of updating the current NC Only Pass.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

I can't imagine that with shipping costs and the exchange rate you'd be saving any money, no? Unless they're super cheap and have free shipping. But CigarPage has No. 9 for less than $10 a stick right now shipped to your door: http://www.cigarpage.com/k1-20170630fr7-d.html

I guess if you're already doing a large CC buy, it would make sense to add it as a rider.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I've ordered salmon at a steak house. Does that make me an idiot? 
(Laughing because the door is wide open). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually if shipping is free and the price is good and they are NCs you like, why not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

But just let me add, I'm finding the CCs to be quite delectable. I think I'm hooked on the cc crack. Dammit. 

I blame in this order, Jack then Dino for that, too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Don't know..if I go to a steak house I skip the part of the menu that has chicken.





poppajon75 said:


> I know you guys are just bustin chops but, if you can tell me honestly you've never been the slightest bit curious I'll not post for 5 days. That would be difficult for me.
> 
> Disclaimer: With the exception of updating the current NC Only Pass.


@*UBC03* - I tell ya' Dino, ya' try to help a brother out and this is how we're rewarded? I guess we might as well give it up. Oh well, more fur us.

@*poppajon75* - See ya' next week Jon. Not once have I ever considered it. In fact, the only NC's I've even bothered to look at on any of those sites is one that's a house brand for one of them that isn't available anywhere else in the world... and then only b/c someone sent me a sample to try (it was good BTW, but still an impossible buy for me when there's so much better stuff in the same candy store).


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

If it a good deal, and I was in the market for both, I wouldn't think twice. But that's not how I cigar shop. 
I don't browse the vendors. I get a particular stick in my head and focus on finding what I believe to be a fair deal for that. 
Now the supermarket is a very different thing. Go in for eggs, leave with ____ and ___ and ___.


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

You in fact did help a brother out. It's a whole new world that I had no clue about. 

Inventory turns are expensive, tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> @*UBC03*
> 
> @*poppajon75* - See ya' next week Jon. Not once have I ever considered it. In fact, the only NC's I've even bothered to look at on any of those sites is one that's a house brand for one of them that isn't available anywhere else in the world... and then only b/c someone sent me a sample to try (it was good BTW, but still an impossible buy for me when there's so much better stuff in the same candy store).


A man of my word. See ya Tuesday. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

these guys that think they are helping us poor guys like me and @Randy956 out....shaking head.... just wish they were at my local B&M

To the OP.....I'm new to CCs but would have never thought of lookin for NCs....better be a damn good deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> A man of my word. See ya Tuesday.


Nah Jon @poppajon75, I was just kidding about seeing you next week.

But I thought you knew me better than, even in your wildest dreams, to think I could possibly be tempted to buy NC's over CC's when they're both staring me right in the face.

I smell a rat. You got a 5-day fishing trip in the gulf out of cellphone range coming up? Or what?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Nah Jon @poppajon75, I was just kidding about seeing you next week.
> 
> But I thought you knew me better than, even in your wildest dreams, to think I could possibly be tempted to buy NC's over CC's when they're both staring me right in the face.
> 
> I smell a rat. You got a 5-day fishing trip in the gulf out of cellphone range coming up? Or what?


Without a doubt I know which you would choose. I don't think anyone gets as far into cigars as you without letting curiosity get the better of you at least a few times. I thought at some point you may have possibly perused the NC sections just to compare maybe. I know I have.
I wish I had a trip planned. One of my buddies drives over the road and, is actually home this weekend and, I couldn't even be talked into taking tomorrow off to go riding LOL. Dag gum sponsibilities and, whatnot.
I made a gentleman's bet and, lost. Occasionally I do this to myself but, I do live by my word. Fishing does sound nice though 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fishing?
CCs?
5 days??
Good company???

I can't think of anything better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what's being asked here really.

Can you do it? Sure. If they have the option

Are you wondering if the cigars will come in and be fake? Or if the reliable CC shipper is scamming you?

What's the question/concern?

If the price is lower than here, why wouldn't you buy from there? 

Seems to be me the question you should be asking yourself is "What reason would you have not to"?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Without a doubt I know which you would choose. I don't think anyone gets as far into cigars as you without letting curiosity get the better of you at least a few times. I thought at some point you may have possibly perused the NC sections just to compare maybe. I know I have.
> I wish I had a trip planned. One of my buddies drives over the road and, is actually home this weekend and, I couldn't even be talked into taking tomorrow off to go riding LOL. Dag gum sponsibilities and, whatnot.
> I made a gentleman's bet and, lost. Occasionally I do this to myself but, I do live by my word. Fishing does sound nice though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Gentleman's bet?.. No worries , I'm no gentleman so don't stay away on my account.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

poppajon75 said:


> ...I thought at some point you may have possibly perused the NC sections just to compare maybe...


That'll be just about enough trying to besmirch my reputation, if you please.



poppajon75 said:


> I wish I had a trip planned. One of my buddies drives over the road and, is actually home this weekend and, I couldn't even be talked into taking tomorrow off to go riding LOL. Dag gum sponsibilities and, whatnot.
> I made a gentleman's bet and, lost. Occasionally I do this to myself but, I do live by my word. Fishing does sound nice though


:smile2:


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I'm not sure what's being asked here really.
> 
> Can you do it? Sure. If they have the option
> 
> ...


I guess the old adage "If it seems to good to be true,..." applies here. At the particular box I was looking at, it happens to be $163 vs. $235 seen at CI and yes, this vendor offers free shipping.

Pretty big price difference, but of course this delta does not apply to all of them. I suppose it has more to do with all of the taxes and duties that get passed on here in the US vs. the neutral path that our vendors use over seas.

Did not mean for this to be a discussion of CC vs. NC as in my opinion, they are apples and oranges. Sometimes I want apples and sometimes I want oranges. I enjoy them both for different tastes.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ebnash said:


> I guess the old adage "If it seems to good to be true,..." applies here. At the particular box I was looking at, it happens to be $163 vs. $235 seen at CI and yes, this vendor offers free shipping.
> 
> Pretty big price difference, but of course this delta does not apply to all of them. I suppose it has more to do with all of the taxes and duties that get passed on here in the US vs. the neutral path that our vendors use over seas.
> 
> Did not mean for this to be a discussion of CC vs. NC as in my opinion, they are apples and oranges. Sometimes I want apples and sometimes I want oranges. I enjoy them both for different tastes.


That's a heck of a bargain. Take advantage of a sale where ever it may be. If you like a certain NC and can get it cheaper outside our borders, then get it. To some better sticks can be had and this makes no sense. If someone isn't into CC's then this makes sense to them. The way things are going with state taxes and talk of trying to enforce taxes for online orders this may become a more viable way for NC smokers to get their sticks at a lower cost.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

csk415 said:


> That's a heck of a bargain. Take advantage of a sale where ever it may be. If you like a certain NC and can get it cheaper outside our borders, then get it. To some better sticks can be had and this makes no sense. If someone isn't into CC's then this makes sense to them. The way things are going with state taxes and talk of trying to enforce taxes for online orders this may become a more viable way for NC smokers to get their sticks at a lower cost.


Of course, that's only for those who don't suffer from any moral quandaries when breaking da rulz >



ebnash said:


> I guess the old adage "If it seems to good to be true,..." applies here. At the particular box I was looking at, it happens to be $163 vs. $235 seen at CI and yes, this vendor offers free shipping.
> 
> Pretty big price difference, but of course this delta does not apply to all of them. I suppose it has more to do with all of the taxes and duties that get passed on here in the US vs. the neutral path that our vendors use over seas.
> 
> Did not mean for this to be a discussion of CC vs. NC as in my opinion, they are apples and oranges. Sometimes I want apples and sometimes I want oranges. I enjoy them both for different tastes.


But again, do you trust this vendor to ship CC, but not NC? If you consider them solid, what is there to be concerned about? That they sell real BHK, but fake Flying Pigs? I know exactly who/what you're talking about here, but believe it begs the question of why would you question it?

As far as CI Pricing, it's not always the best, nor even great. General Online pricing kinda sucks so that they can discount batches of stuff on SALE 20% off all the time and have suckers pay MSRP+ the rest of the time.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

i have always found better nc deals on standard nc sites
if i found a better deal on something i wanted i would have no hesitation


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

I have found that if I shoot a email to the site (let's say SBC) about any deals for a certain NC stick. They usually will beat most anything going on other sites. So for me it would come down to my sticks having a trip that is twice as long as if I bought them from a shop or site that is closer. Unless they get to the 50% less area! 
I'm new but I too like apples and oranges! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm more interested in the fact that they offer boxes of 12 LPs. Are 12cts sold anywhere else?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> I'm more interested in the fact that they offer boxes of 12 LPs. Are 12cts sold anywhere else?


The flying pig sizes come in 12s


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The flying pig sizes come in 12s


I know, but there are No9's and T52's in 12ct boxes. I emailed him to confirm, and he confirmed they were actual boxes, not bundles.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess i am really out of the loop. Why would one purchase non Cubans from a Cuban Cigar vendor. But then i am old school and find myself asking odd questions in my old age. Like WTF is a discussion about Non Cubans doing in the Habanos's section :banghead:eep::der:
All joking aside carry on gents please excuse my intrusion. :smile2: :vs_cool:


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

One reason not to buy NC's from a CC dealer is that it could end up stuck in Customs. And the long wait times.


----------



## Hari Seldon (Aug 22, 2015)

It's probably not a bad idea, NC companies and manufacturers have been trying hard to get market share outside of the US, so they are probably selling at much slimmer margins there towards that goal and you could get a better price.


----------

